# Boswellia for IBS-C?



## sonic123 (Jul 5, 2012)

Has anyone tried the herb boswellia for IBS-C? If so, what dosage did you take and what was the result? It appears that IBS is both bacterial and inflammatory, which might be addressed by this anti-inflammatory herb.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

From the Sloan Kettering About Herbs info it is hard to tell if it would help, especially on the constipation end of things as it has been tried more in other GI illnesses that tend to cause diarrhea.

Didn't help maintain remission in the Crohn's study that is listed but the dosage used seemed to be well tolerated so could be OK if you wanted to try it.



> two oral capsules of 400 mg Boswellia serrata extract (n=42) or placebo (n=40) three times daily for 12 months.


----------

